# how long will be GNOME 2 available from Ports?



## minimike (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I want to ask here about how long will be GNOME 2 available from Ports? I really don't like GNOME 3. And currently on a fresh system I'm deciding me between GNOME 2 and XFCE4. XFCE4 is a Fallback for me only. So if I would know that the GNOME2 Ports would be the next 12 months inside the ports available, then I would chose GNOME 2. 

cheers 
Darko


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not a huge deal to change window managers.  Go with Gnome2 now, change to xfce later if desired or needed.

What happens to the port is up to the maintainers, so the freebsd-gnome mailing list is a good place to ask.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2011)

I think Gnome2 will be around for some time. I can remember Gnome 1.3 being in the ports a long time after Gnome 2.x was released. If I remember correctly the only reason it got removed was because it interfered with dependencies for other ports.


----------

